# Venting: is this a male or female?



## esims12 (Feb 7, 2020)

I was assured by a knowledgeable, so he seemed, pet store worker that my sunshine peacock was a male. However, he has no facial color what so ever and it's color isn't improving. I've had him for about a month now. I couldn't tell if there are 2 holes or one larger one, neither could an other fish person. Can anyone here tell if this is a male or female?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The pics aren't quite clear enough for me to view the vent area and you may want to wait until the fish is a bit larger. The presence of that much yellow points to male since females are usually silver in color.


----------



## esims12 (Feb 7, 2020)

Deeda said:


> The pics aren't quite clear enough for me to view the vent area and you may want to wait until the fish is a bit larger. The presence of that much yellow points to male since females are usually silver in color.


Okay, thanks for the reply!


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

Males are often slimmer but larger-bodied than females and are more vibrantly colored. It is probably a male, it is hard to tell since it still looks young.


----------

